# One of my pictures - *not worksafe*



## Hertz van Rental

I originally posted this over on Darf's site but as not many of you go there I've decided to bring it here. 
It was an illustration done with an airbrush.


----------



## Corry

And it was done quite well, as I've said before.


----------



## MDowdey

well now i know what i want for my birthday!!!!


good work hertzy!


----------



## Walt

Very nice Hertz.


----------



## aggiezach

Very nice Hertz! Very Impresive work! Thanks for sharing yo!

Zach


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

God.. that's stunning work mate.  Well done.


----------



## mygrain

Wow!! great peice Hertz! I'm really impressed!


----------



## aggiezach

I know I've already posted in this thread, but I have to say again Hertz, WOW! It looks like an old grainy b&W photo! I really am truly impressed!

Zach


----------



## Adrian Kwidzy&#324;ski

Well done!


----------



## Lula

Wow thats great Hertz, nice and sexy!


----------



## Johnathan

Wow, that's most excellent. I should note that my dad is an airbrush artist, and I grew up seeing the work of artists from all over the globe. It's not often you see something painted from a photographer's point of view, though. Very nice!


----------



## Rob A

wow, thats truly an excellent piece of work!! very wel done!


----------



## voodoocat

Beautiful!


----------



## Mitica100

Simply put, that is gorgeous!


----------



## photogoddess

One word.... WOW!!! :hail:


----------



## japmula

wow, that's pretty amazing! i love it!


----------



## danalec99

Splendid!  :thumbup: 

Look forward to seeing more from your treasure cove!


----------



## errant_star

Wow ... wow 

its great ... you truly are an inspiring artist :mrgreen:


----------



## anua

great one, hertz!


----------



## Aga

I think it's just perfect. Looks like photograph.


----------



## photo gal

Beautiful!!!  : )


----------



## leecheewei85

Impressive!~  :flower:


----------



## dalebe

verrrrry impressive!!!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Just a bump.
My creative ego needs a boost.


----------



## Battou

I love this one, I need to get my pencils out and get back to work...

total back fire....you inspired me :lmao:


----------



## Antarctican

Consider your ego stroked!  Beautifully done...the shading and shadows are simply gorgeous.  



(I don't think it's fair you have so much talent. You've obviously got someone else's share as well as your own.)


----------



## MissMia

:hail:  Amazing! I love it. You've got mad skills!


----------



## JCleveland

this one is gorgeous


----------

